# Sunday's Show and Tell. ....11/2/14



## jd56 (Nov 2, 2014)

Another week has passed and the cold weather is here for sure. I hate cold weather.

Let's see what relics you have picked up this past week.  Whether it be bike related or not. ..and please include pictures and a story of the pick. ...we do love pictures! 


It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 2, 2014)

*1954 Columbia ladies*

Got this 24" yesterday.  The guy I got it from has some amazing bikes.  Very rarely sells anything.  I don't even remember all of the bikes he showed me.  A complete Hudson badged, many '30s bikes, several Phantoms, lots of middle weights, a couple of bikes I never heard of.  Fun afternoon!

Mike


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 2, 2014)

Took 4 months off to rest my shoulder issues.  Picked up 5 decent bikes between Wednesday and Friday.
Fuji was a throw in with the 3 Jaguars that I picked up Friday.
Picked up the Harris/Snyder Camelback Wednesday.


----------



## tesch (Nov 2, 2014)

*Flocycle with Speedo Gooseneck*

Got this one in a bike deal with a friend. Love the stem. Light and horn also work.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 2, 2014)

*Bling!*



tesch said:


> Got this one in a bike deal with a friend. Love the stem. Light and horn also work.
> ]




Looks to be in pretty good shape. should clean up nice.


----------



## bikiba (Nov 2, 2014)

Wow!



tesch said:


> got this one in a bike deal with a friend. Love the stem. Light and horn also work.
> View attachment 177032


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 2, 2014)

tesch said:


> Got this one in a bike deal with a friend. Love the stem. Light and horn also work.
> View attachment 177029View attachment 177030View attachment 177031View attachment 177032




DREAM BIKE! You need to hug your friend...right now!


----------



## COB (Nov 2, 2014)

Picked this up at an estate sale. If I am reading the serial number chart correctly, the letter "F" at the beginning of the serial number would make this a 1949 model.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 2, 2014)

*Estate sail find b6*

NICE FIND!
IF YOU NEED A KEY FOR THE LOCK OR A REPAIR I CAN HELP.
WES PINCHOT
wespinchot@yahoo.com


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 2, 2014)

*New Chief in da house*

Picked this one up today, looks like about a 1914, decently restored but has some incorrect parts... will be working to replace those, but otherwise very happy with it. 

Nick


----------



## COB (Nov 2, 2014)

WES PINCHOT said:


> NICE FIND!
> IF YOU NEED A KEY FOR THE LOCK OR A REPAIR I CAN HELP.
> WES PINCHOT
> wespinchot@yahoo.com




Thanks Wes! I will probably be taking you up on that!


----------



## catfish (Nov 2, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> Picked this one up today, looks like about a 1914, decently restored but has some incorrect parts... will be working to replace those, but otherwise very happy with it.
> 
> Nick
> 
> View attachment 177159View attachment 177160View attachment 177161View attachment 177162View attachment 177163




Very cool!


----------



## kingsilver (Nov 2, 2014)

tesch said:


> Got this one in a bike deal with a friend. Love the stem. Light and horn also work.
> View attachment 177029View attachment 177030View attachment 177031View attachment 177032



Hathorne Air-flow frame? Silver King has the larger steering tube.









nice bike.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 2, 2014)

Some cool parts for a project I'm working on:

Schwinn reflector "Stimsonite"

Longer Schwinn razor stem. Formerly from a Cycle Truck, but someone cut it down. I re-profiled the bottom to take a normal half-wedge. It's still longer than a standard razor stem, which I like for the project I'm working on.

Unused Sturmey quadrant shifter. Best I've ever had in my parts drawer. Came in last week. Never mounted or used apparently. I may well use it on the current project.

Cleaned up Sturmey brass face shifter. Very early 1950s. Probably something to save in the parts drawer. Works great.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 2, 2014)

Some nice scores this week!
This was my favorite score this weekend at our local swap.


----------



## catfish (Nov 2, 2014)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Some nice scores this week!
> This was my favorite score this weekend at our local swap.
> 
> View attachment 177220View attachment 177221View attachment 177222
> View attachment 177223




Very cool cutaway display!


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 2, 2014)

I have to agree the cut away display is very cool ..


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 2, 2014)

That cut away display is very cool,I have never seen one of them before.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 2, 2014)

I have a Musselman cutaway dealer hub, but would like a ND and Morrow as well...nice to get them all at once like that.
Chris


----------



## bikeyard (Nov 2, 2014)

*Just picked this Twin Flex up*

Never seen a girls twin flex.  Huffman badged


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 2, 2014)

*sunday show and tell*

just got this 1947 to day all org ccm in really nice condition   from bicycle larry


----------



## babyjesus (Nov 3, 2014)

*Imperial - At Last.*

Alot of nice bikes on here as usual.  A ladies Twinflex,  wow!

I'm i the martket for one of those if anybody.....

This bike below has been a bit of wait but it was worth it.

It's an incredibly rare and original Colson for which I have a matching ladies.

And she's darn beautiful is she not......















...the ladies to match, I've shown this bike here already though, if I found this at the same time it would go down in history as the most unlikely sunday show and tell ever I guess.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 3, 2014)

bikeyard said:


> Never seen a girls twin flex.  Huffman badged




I would be interested to know what the serial number is as well as the number stamped on the back of the fork crown. V/r Shawn


----------



## mike j (Nov 3, 2014)

*Really nice couple...*



babyjesus said:


> Alot of nice bikes on here as usual.  A ladies Twinflex,  wow!
> 
> I'm i the martket for one of those if anybody.....
> 
> ...




... but I'm a sucker for Colsons.


----------



## bikeyard (Nov 3, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I would be interested to know what the serial number is as well as the number stamped on the back of the fork crown. V/r Shawn






100549 with a 2 under it on bottom bracket.   I believe it is an 8 on the fork crown


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Nov 3, 2014)

bikeyard said:


> Never seen a girls twin flex.  Huffman badged



Looks like someone took a trip to Maine. Get anything else off Wayne while you were there?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 3, 2014)

bikeyard said:


> 100549 with a 2 under it on bottom bracket.   I believe it is an 8 on the fork crown




Thanks,
    The fork should have three numbers-two for the month and the "8" would be the year. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikeyard (Nov 3, 2014)

*Maine*



Bri-In-RI said:


> Looks like someone took a trip to Maine. Get anything else off Wayne while you were there?




Maybe


----------



## bikeyard (Nov 3, 2014)

*Maine*



bikeyard said:


> Maybe




The Colson was gone


----------



## catfish (Nov 3, 2014)

Very cool pair! 



babyjesus said:


> Alot of nice bikes on here as usual.  A ladies Twinflex,  wow!
> 
> I'm i the martket for one of those if anybody.....
> 
> ...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 3, 2014)

bikeyard said:


> Maybe




Nice bike.

With all of the visitation hours by Bri and bikewhorder and the picks by other New Englanders responding to his Craigslist ads, I am shocked that bike was still there.

Chris


----------



## bikeyard (Nov 3, 2014)

*Maine*

And I'm close


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Nov 3, 2014)

bikeyard said:


> The Colson was gone




Which Colson?

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/images/imported/2014/10/DSCF3120_zps446b799a-1.jpg


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 3, 2014)

*Rollfast moto*

I was fortunate to meet Adam aka Rustinkerer last week and strike a deal on this beauty. I will probably be making another trip or two.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 3, 2014)

I got my BF Goodrich topper that I was looking for. Jkent on the cabe contacted me and sent it to me at his expense. 



Cabe folks are the best!


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Nov 6, 2014)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Which Colson?
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/images/imported/2014/10/DSCF3120_zps446b799a-1.jpg




That looks familiar 
I had temporary custody for a couple days.  Nice bike.  
I'm the closest


----------



## bobdenver1961 (Nov 6, 2014)

*1976 Raleigh DL-1 Tourist*

1976 Raleigh DL-1 Tourist
- 28" x 1 1/2" tires
- 24" Frame
- Rod Brakes
- 3 speed Sturmey Archer

Been looking for one of these for a couple of months. Pretty nice just riding it around the block. It's stripped down now and getting fully cleaned and greased. 

Just ordered creme Schwalbe Delta Cruiser tires and possibly a new Brooks B72 saddle. Should be fun.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 6, 2014)

bobdenver1961 said:


> 1976 Raleigh DL-1 Tourist
> - 28" x 1 1/2" tires
> - 24" Frame
> - Rod Brakes
> ...




They're great bikes. I have a 1978 DL-1 in the 22 inch frame size, which fits me better than the 24. It's hard to appreciate in the pictures just how large these bikes are in that 24 inch frame size. Big wheels, big frame, lots of layback, regular Rolls phaeton of a bike.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 6, 2014)

I rode a friend of mines. They steer like a truck! But have that Raleigh smoothness about them.


----------

